# to make an appointment



## Staarkali

Hello all,

how to translate "to make an appointment" in Mandarin?

Thanks in advance


----------



## zoeke

do you have any context? It can be translated correctly only according to the context


----------



## notnotchris

Basically the word "约" (yue4) as in "约时间" is used but as zoeke says there are many different expressions, so context would help us give you a better answer.


----------



## tshirtdujour

I think you could say : 预约


----------



## Senordineroman

I'm struggling with this verb "yue" also.  I don't know what part of the sentence to put where!  

So, someone translate the following sentences for me.  I have my attempts written, but I know most of them are wrong.  I'm putting them to show how lost I am, really.  

If X makes an appointment with Y to do Z, how do you say that?  


I made a doctor's appointment this morning. 
我今天上午约 le 医生见。  

I made a doctor's appointment for Saturday morning. 
我 和 医生 约见 上午 星期六。


----------



## BODYholic

ChrisCashman said:


> I made a doctor's appointment this morning.
> 我今天上午约 le 医生见。



约 is to invite and it is informal. We use 约to people we know well like friends, colleagues & etc.

So when I read the above sentence, my first impression is that you are inviting your doctor friend out for a social gathering!?

You may still use 约 but state your agenda.

我今天上午约 了医生复诊.

or

这星期六上午我预约了医生. -> 预约functions as verb
这星期六上午我和医生有预约. -> 预约functions as noun
预约is formal.


----------



## Senordineroman

Ok, I think those make sense.  

So....pretend for a second that you have to get a check-up or a full physical at your doctor's office.  You need to call and *make an appointment with your doctor for Saturday morning.  
* 
(stop for a second....imagine you're making the phone call!)

What would you say to the doctor's secretary?  Type that out for me.


----------



## englishelp

I would say this: 

你好，我想和［insert 医生名字 here］医生预约星期六的早上做全身检查。 




ChrisCashman said:


> Ok, I think those make sense.
> 
> So....pretend for a second that you have to get a check-up or a full physical at your doctor's office.  You need to call and *make an appointment with your doctor for Saturday morning.
> *
> (stop for a second....imagine you're making the phone call!)
> 
> What would you say to the doctor's secretary?  Type that out for me.


----------



## Senordineroman

Oh, so that's really how "check-up" or "physical (examination)" is said in China?  Yeah, I know the "jiancha" thing....cool. 

Too bad he's Korean.  I could actually try it out! 

Duo xie ni.


----------



## OOOOO

一般来说就是 约会 的意思


----------



## Senordineroman

不过， 那 不 是 为 爱人 的 意思 呢？?


----------



## Staarkali

应该也可以这样讲，例如“我跟某女人约好了今晚见面”。还能说“谈朋友”，这个表达做某女人男朋友和女朋友，谈恋爱的意思。其实在中国这么传统的国家，没有西方的“date someone”这个概念，直接做“couple”好了（不要浪费时间）


----------



## wishonatrish

englishelp said:


> I would say this:
> 
> 你好，我想和［insert 医生名字 here］医生预约星期六的早上做全身检查。



Okay, so if I work as an assistant in a clinic, how do I say, "We will fix your next appointment for you at the counter."

"我们会在外面／前面帮你定下一个预约。" ?? :/


----------



## learntheworld

wishonatrish said:


> Okay, so if I work as an assistant in a  clinic, how do I say, "We will fix your next appointment for you at the  counter."
> 
> "我们会在外面／前面帮你定下一个预约。" ?? :/



I think your sentence is correct, and you may also say "我们会在柜台那里为您进行下一次的预约安排。"


----------



## wishonatrish

learntheworld said:


> I think your sentence is correct, and you may also say "我们会在柜台那里为您进行下一次的预约安排。"



How about "我们会在柜台帮你安排下一个预约。" ?

Does it sound in the slightest bit non-native? Can it be improved?


----------



## learntheworld

次 is the measure word that sounds more appropriate and natural in this case. So I would suggest that you change  下一个预约 into 下一次预约.


----------

